# Can I use Maestro card in USA?



## breezerforce (10 Jul 2007)

Hi, I am going to the states for the first time and wondered which of my AIB cards I could use there? And is it the same all over the states? I am going to California, Arizona, Nevada. Specifically the Visa card and the Laser Maestro Link card for access to current account interest me. TXS!!!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2007)

You should be able to and your bank should be able to clarify where you can use it. See other threads about accessing cash abroad. It's possible that preloading your credit card and withdrawing cash (not cash *advances*) could be cheaper than _Mastro _but there may be other issues to consider.


----------



## 1308dorina (10 Jul 2007)

The last time I was getting a new laser card the bank told me that once it has Maestro on the card it is usable all over the world. That's according to AIB.


----------



## Rebelette (10 Jul 2007)

Just back from the states, and my Laser card worked in most shops.


----------



## KalEl (10 Jul 2007)

Also be very careful if any retailer offers to bill you in Euro...on the surface it's easy to think "happy days, much easier to know what I'm spending." In reality the retailer gives you an exchange rate of their choosing which is generally very uncompetitive!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2007)

Rebelette said:


> Just back from the states, and my Laser card worked in most shops.


Definitely not your _Laser _card since _Laser _is specific to _Ireland _- must have something else on the card like _Maestro/Plus+/Cirrus.._.


> [broken link removed]
> 
> A. No. Laser                      can only be used in the Republic of Ireland.
> However, some banks and building societies that issue Laser Cards include other payment facilities on their Laser Card which allow the customer to use the card in ATMs and retail outlets abroad. Contact your bank or building society for more details.


----------



## Ms X (10 Jul 2007)

I used my AIB laser card in a (shoe) shop in Sweden last month.  No problem at all.


----------



## KalEl (10 Jul 2007)

Ms X said:


> I used my AIB laser card in a (shoe) shop in Sweden last month.  No problem at all.


 
Probably because it's a Maestro or Cirrus card as well. Laser on its own will certainly not work.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2007)

KalEl said:


> Probably because it's a Maestro or Cirrus card as well. Laser on its own will certainly not work.


Yeah - as I said above...


----------

